# Antler Rings - finishing advice needed



## Stevej72

About 4 year ago I made an antler ring and posted it on this forum.  In the past month 2 people have seen that picture and asked about making them a ring.  I hadn't done much with the rings in the past 4 years but decided to give it another try.  I came up with a procedure (working on video) that works pretty well to make the ring, but am stuck on what kind of finish to use or no finish at all.  

The first ring in the first picture I used thin CA to soak in to the pores (or whatever they are called) but no CA on the outer diameter just buffed it.  The other rings I used CA finish like on a pen.  

The one on the right I have been wearing for a couple weeks.  It originally had CA on it but it came off in some areas, so I took the rest off and just buffed it up.  

Any suggestions on a better finish would certainly be appreciated.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Rick P

I wouldn't "finish" them at all. Bone antler and ivory are unique materials that change in color as they age, in some ways becoming more representative and unique to the wearer. Besides I dont think any finish is going to hold up to years of ware, buffing then forming it's own natural patina will.


----------



## Stevej72

Thanks Rick, I think that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Justturnin

I totally agree w/ Rick but if I were to finish it I would try some 100% Tung and see if it will soak into the antler.  That way to refinish you just need to slap a fresh coat or two on and buff it when dry.


----------



## reddwil

Steve, I have made a lot of antler rings and went throught the same situation with finishing. Rick hit it on the head. I just sand and polish with micro mesh, thats it. I try to make mine by leaving as much of the outside as possible. I like the way the colors contrast each other from the dark browns to white. Plus the outter layer is harder. The one you have pictured on the far right looks a little thin, and is into the marrow. Might not hold up to well.


----------



## Stevej72

Thank you.  I'll give the tung oil a try and also try to stay out of the marrow.  I did use CA to fill the marrow.  That is the ring I am wearing daily to see how it holds up and so far it is doing  well.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Those are pretty awesome... looking forward to your tutorial.... I have a bunch of antler cut-offs that I've save until someone came up with an idea for their use... I think you have.  

On the finish, I don't have any suggestions that haven't been voiced... on my pens I only use CA if I have a lot of marrow showing then I fill that with the CA, but otherwise, I just polish with a plastic polish and buff...


----------



## Woodlvr

I made some Belthlehem Olive Wood rings a couple of years ago and cannot remember how I made them. I have a bunch of small antler pieces now I know what I can "try" to make out of them.


----------



## NC Wood Art

Try Friction polish if it is sanded really fine, not sure how long it last but my fan pull with antler polished up nicely with it.


----------

